# Компьютерные технологии > Железо (hardware) > Драйверы и прошивки BIOS >  Драйвер OMNI ADSL USB EE на Win7

## Mario7

Пробывал ставить от висты, процес доходит до окна воткните модем, потом всё закрывается. может у кого есть драйвер OMNI ADSL USB EE на win7 И?

----------


## Cheechako

Попробуйте посмотреть на http://www.stream-support.ru/ и http://stream-tst.ru/ (м.б., ещё http://www.dslmodem.ru/) - с учётом того, что по слухам это аналог Prestige 630. Опять-таки по слухам :confused: можно поискать в центре обновления Microsoft.

----------


## achtung

*Mario7*, решил проблему, если да то как?

----------


## achtung

еще актуально

----------

